# ATF illegally hoarding gun owner information



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The most corrupt administration ever.

GAO Report: ATF Is Stockpiling Personal Gun Data | The Daily Caller

U.S. GAO - Firearms Data: ATF Did Not Always Comply with the Appropriations Act Restriction and Should Better Adhere to Its Policies

http://www.gao.gov/assets/680/678091.pdf


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope no one actually trusted that the info would be deleted. As required.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Hope no one actually trusted that the info would be deleted. As required.


I bet that it never has been deleted/not collected from the start.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The ATF is not alone. The PA state police do it too. They can look up a firearm, owner, date of purchase and serial number from a squad car.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Supposedly the ATF will 'comply' with the GAO's recommendations and it's own regulations but I doubt it. The government doesn't even obey its own laws, much it's regulations and our bought and paid for elected officials at this point are afraid of the monster of their creation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...

The jokes on We The People again. Who in their right mind ever believed once Form 4473 was filed that it wouldn't be stored FOREVER? 

The good thing is, I have Bills of Sales for all the guns I sold at a Huge profit. Perfectly legal in my state.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> The jokes on We The People again. Who in their right mind ever believed once Form 4473 was filed that it wouldn't be stored FOREVER?
> 
> The good thing is, I have Bills of Sales for all the guns I sold at a Huge profit. Perfectly legal in my state.


Do you really think that bills of sales will mean anything if it comes to confiscation? 3 choices. Use your guns, hide your guns or give up your guns. Are you at home/around your firearms 24/7? If not, they could easily stroll in while you are gone and take what you have.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Do you really think that bills of sales will mean anything if it comes to confiscation? 3 choices. Use your guns, hide your guns or give up your guns. Are you at home/around your firearms 24/7? If not, they could easily stroll in while you are gone and take what you have.


Slippy Lodge is not your average suburban domicile! They better be prepared for more than an easy stroll! :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Slippy Lodge is not your average suburban domicile! They better be prepared for more than an easy stroll! :vs_laugh:


I like it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've learned a lot about the ATF in the last few years.

Examples of what I learned:

A local dealer died a few years ago. His wife, trying to do the "right" thing, made contact with the ATF in order to send the gun sales log to them. The ATF wasn't interested. She got adamant about them doing their job by taking them, and they became adamant about them not bothering to do their jobs.

When a gun is used in a crime, the agent tracks the weapon to its original point of sell. Once the agent determines all the paperwork is in order, he is satisfied. He doesn't care about the buyer; all he is interested in is the paperwork. He is nothing more than a bureaucrat, it seems. As far as the possible criminal? That ain't his job.

It seems government workers are all the same. I would imagine even those involved in collecting names are as inept as everyone else.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a friend (now deceased) who was an FFL dealer for years.
When retired, he wanted to give up the FFL, said was extremely difficult to get them to take it back. They just were not interested.
He said that it was harder to give it up than it was to get it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> I had a friend (now deceased) who was an FFL dealer for years.
> When retired, he wanted to give up the FFL, said was extremely difficult to get them to take it back. They just were not interested.
> He said that it was harder to give it up than it was to get it.


I guess that I would not play their game even if there were consequences. I would send them a notarized letter stating my intentions to give up the FFL and they had by _____ date to let me know where to send/give up paperwork and a nonresponse would = paperwork bonfire.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have been telling people that for years now.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------

